# Morale Patches



## fraserdw (13 Mar 2012)

Let's discuss, in a jovial manner, morale patches.  Got any, do they represent anything more than tongue in cheek or are they unprofessional and culturally insensitive?  I got "Taliban Hunting Club", "Infidel" and "Pork Eating Crusader", as well as "Merry Xmas and Peace on Earth--- You are welcome!".


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2012)

I got Afghanistan  Punisher patch.. something like my avatar.


----------



## MikeL (13 Mar 2012)

Some are alright I guess, unit ones are fine, but IMO it's kind of stupid when people cover every possible inch of velcro with those moral patches.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Some are alright I guess, unit ones are fine, but IMO it's kind of stupid when people cover every possible inch of velcro with those moral patches though.



Agree.. there is major overkill, I've seen.


----------



## brihard (13 Mar 2012)

I really want to pick up the 'F*** it, we'll do it live' patch from MilSpecMonkey. It's something I've uttered in frustration (or perverse glee) more than once, then I found out it's a patch. A bunch of our troops loaded up on patches at the PX in Ft Knox, and we've had to slap a few down who thought they could get away with wearing them in garrison. Overkill- yeah, one or two are fine. guys who engage in velcro abuse make baby Jesus cry though.

No need to restate my opinion on a few of the other patches that are out there per the other thread- I know it's the intent of this thread to avoid that, so I'll respect it.

What I've seen in at least three units now are unit patches that seem to have unit sanction and that guys are wearing on the velcro pocket on the left sleeve of their rain jacket. Anyone seeing this in other areas? I know that DLR is working on a formal system of patches for friendly force identification. I've long been a fan of the American system of a unit patch on the arm- though I recognize that they don't do the distinct unit headdress thing that we do.


----------



## fraserdw (13 Mar 2012)

One of my favorites that I do not have is the "Suck Meter".


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Mar 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> What I've seen in at least three units now are unit patches that seem to have unit sanction and that guys are wearing on the velcro pocket on the left sleeve of their rain jacket. Anyone seeing this in other areas?


I've seen some guys who have stuck a square of tartan there. I'm assuming it was sanctioned, at some level, given the location.


----------



## brihard (14 Mar 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I've seen some guys who have stuck a square of tartan there. I'm assuming it was sanctioned, at some level, given the location.



That's the Camerons; the same square of regimental tartan as is worn behind the cap badge. The GGFG wear an enlarged version of the Guards tatch, and I've seen sappers from 33 CER with a regimental patch as well. The frequency and the contexts in which I've seen these suggest that all have unit sanction, and I know that the brigade chain of command all the way up saw enough of them in Ft Knox and wasn't troubled by it.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

I have a few. One that says "Patience my ass, let's kill something", one that says "all leave cancelled until morale improves" and one that has the MS Outlook logo with "MS OUTLOOK 3000 emails".


----------



## fraserdw (14 Mar 2012)

There is a bunch of MS ones revolving around the amount of use and level of proficiency.


----------



## MedCorps (14 Mar 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That's the Camerons; the same square of regimental tartan as is worn behind the cap badge. The GGFG wear an enlarged version of the Guards tatch, and I've seen sappers from 33 CER with a regimental patch as well. The frequency and the contexts in which I've seen these suggest that all have unit sanction, and I know that the brigade chain of command all the way up saw enough of them in Ft Knox and wasn't troubled by it.



Oh... goodie... it is like a UK Tactical Recognition Flash. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tactical_recognition_flash

MC


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Even in the CF days, the legal name according to the NDA has always been CAF, so sounds from the outside looking in like the good idea fairies are at 'er ...



Have those patches been mass produced?


----------



## DonaldMcL (17 May 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Have those patches been mass produced?



Seconded... I require one!


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Have those patches been mass produced?


There's at least a variation on the theme out there for purchase:


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2016)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Seconded... I require one!



There are several on e-bay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121568271772


----------



## DonaldMcL (17 May 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There are several on e-bay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121568271772



Topic getting off track... but all sold. I've messaged the seller about more. =D


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 May 2016)

Not to derail the other thread with morale patches... I wish I had of bought the Omar the Dead Terrorist "Silence!  We killed him and we'll kill you" patch that was briefly on sale at the Dutch PX in KAF.  You snooze, you lose.


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2016)

Anyone know of the original supplier of this one (there are some on ebay) and its cost w/shipping?






Most of the ebay ones are going for around USD $7 and then shipping.


----------



## DonaldMcL (17 May 2016)

Contacted the seller on eBay about those patches. He doesn't have anymore and doesn't suspect he ever will


----------



## Danjanou (18 May 2016)

Always thought this one was appropriate to both my military service and my present employment


----------



## Danjanou (18 May 2016)

this is genius


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 May 2016)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Seconded... I require one!



I know where you work...one alone will not be enough!   ;D


----------



## DonaldMcL (18 May 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I know where you work...one alone will not be enough!   ;D



I wish you were joking. =D
I've drawn it up and put in for a quote... we'll see 

Edit: Price is as follows...
1 - $40.47
5 - $61.35 ($12.27ea)
10 - $85.30 ($8.53ea)
20 - $130.60 ($6.53ea)

Seems rather expensive, no? Having said that, if 10 people wanted them, I can organize =D


----------

